# Offer to make a few sigs/avatars/wallpapers



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

My skills at computer graphics aren't great yet, and I don't have a great program, but I can do a few things...If anyone wants a sig, or wallpaper, or avatar or anything I can do one. I won't mind at all if you don't want to use it, I could use the practice anyways


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

I like your spirit. Anyways I'll edit this post with some details in what I want. Just so you know someone is atually interested. Anyways what program is it your using?


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Photoimpact...I got it before I knew photoshop was so much better :roll:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

This one I'm giving you will be good practise.
Anyway resize the image to the forum regulation for signature sizes.
I'm going to give you soem freedom here, do what you want with it add stuff just make it look good. 
Colours to use:
Try and stick with blacks and oranges and reds and navys. That sort of stuff.
Also I'd like HEYHWA on the signature.
Freedom with the text and size and what it looks like is up to you>/


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Is that a...toaster oven?? :? lol

OK I'll give it a shot


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Indeed it is. Don't you just find it sooo sexy>/


----------



## Paw Prints (Apr 1, 2005)

Sorry this took so darn long my computer is acting up... :roll: :roll:


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hey nice, I'll atually use that one once Big Brother series is over. Thanks alot.


----------

